# need help with salinity level treating Ich



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

I bought a Aquarium Hydrometer to figure out salinity level in using salt for ich. I see in a thread it says 0.1-0.3 but I don't see that number on this meter. The "green" safe zone is between 1.030-1.020 (obviously for saltwater fish)- so where do I want this thing to "bob" at??? I'm so confused, but I don't want to over salt the tank and kill the Dwarf rainbows and danios I have in there. 

Can someone please help!!!

Gwen


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

0.1-0.3 imply one teaspoon per gallon to three teaspoons per gallon.


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

*ich treatment*



Lupin said:


> 0.1-0.3 imply one teaspoon per gallon to three teaspoons per gallon.


I understand the 1-3 tsp per gal, but I don't understand how often to do this. I checked the link I was given in the other thread, and it doesn't say how often, but it does say to keep a salinity around 0.1-0.3, but this salinity meter doesn't have that number - it only has 1.000 all the way to 1.060. 

Can someone please tell me for a 25 gal how often/much I should be putting salt in? If I do a water change, I can figure out how much salt to add based on how much water I take out, but I can't imagine for 10 days or past that, I'm going to be putting 1-3 tsp per gal every 12 hours! That would have to kill the fish, right?

I did take the ghost shrimp out and have them in a tank with the snail - can I pray GS don't get ich because they are inverebrates?

Thanks so much to anyone who can clear this up for me!

Gwen


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

For your 25g, add 25 teaspoons of salt. Next 12 hours, add another set of 25 spoons and then third set 12 hours after second set. 75 teaspoons total. Gotcha?

Nah! The shrimp doesn't contract ich.


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

*ich*



Lupin said:


> For your 25g, add 25 teaspoons of salt. Next 12 hours, add another set of 25 spoons and then third set 12 hours after second set. 75 teaspoons total. Gotcha?
> 
> Nah! The shrimp doesn't contract ich.


Okay, than I'm "done" after that? No more salt? I will add another 25 tsp around 8pm, as I did 25 at 8:00a.m. Than I can do another 25 before I leave for work at 6a.m. Than what? I already notice only one spot on one fish - the other fish that had a spot, it's gone! The fish are active, seem fine. 

I'm expecting a package of plants I bought on-line, which I'm really bummed about, because it doesn't look like all this salt will be good for them. I'm planning on putting the plants, just floating in the tank I have the snail and GS in, and hope they can make it for 10 days, when this is hopefully all over :-(

The wood and java fern I had in there, I moved to the 10 gal. The anachais can die if they choose. 

Gwen


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

*i thnk I get it!*

Okay, I think what I'm hearing is I do the 3 treatments of 1 tsp per gal, for 3 times- 12 hours apart, and than I replace salt based on water changes - right?? That makes sense. I hope that is correct. I do that for 10 days after I don't see the spots. I caught this very early, and like I said, one of the fish already doesn't have a spot, (after doing one treatment of salt this morning) and one fish has one spot. Don't see spots on any other fish. So, hoping that is the right formula.

Thanks

Gwen


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

You got it right.:greenyay:

And dip plants in potassium permanganate as a precaution. You never know what pathogens they harbor. Keep them in a spare tank or tub with heater on. Some plants turn glassy when water becomes too cold for them.


----------

